# Hello everyone!



## nikki289 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Girls, This is my first post here so bare with me please.... I,m 35 DH is 31 we have been ttc for 3 1/2 years, We attend the rfc at the royal our consultant is dr mcfaul.
I had an HSG done in november 06 which was normal, DH had 2 SA done which again where normal, We signed forms for ivf in november 06 But when i had a review appointment in november 07 they couldnt find the forms we signed, We where thinking we had been on the list for a year! so we are again waiting on a review appointment at which time dr mcfaul said we would be put on the NHS waiting list for IVF.
He also said that the list would be 12-18 months long.

I had been ttc with hubby no1 for 7 yrs!  so i have been attending the royal from 1997, I have never even been given clomid as dr mcfaul said i,m ovulating normally and he didnt want to upset my cycle by giving me clomid, Its just never ending waiting.

I have never been pregnant,cant really afford to go private at the minute. I guess im just soooooo frustrated waiting on the NHS!!

Take care everyone 

Nikki x


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Nikki welcome, sorry to hear you have had such a hard time with RFC, they are famous for admin errors!!!!!!! You should right a letter of complaint i think you have waited long enough and to have to maybe start from the start again after another review would be really unfair.....    

Join us on the northern ireland board there is alot of girls you have had mess ups with the RFC also that may be able to help too.....

Talk soon

Missy xx


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Nicki

Poor u!  U've both had a hard enough time without more errors re RVH!

welvcome to the site - really hope it helps u & u get the support you need

Join the NI thread

S

xx


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Nikki

I'm sorry that you didn't get onto the NHS list when you thought.  Is there nothing that you can do to make up for that lost time.  Did they have a record of the fact that you were being added to the list on your notes? 

It takes so much to go private and the NHS list is so long but it will come round in time, although it is easier saying that than believing it.

Fiona


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

Hallo and welcome Nikki,

The waiting is a nightmare I agree. Sorry you"ve had such difficulties with the forms and admin. I am just about to start my first IVF-can hardly believe it has come round now.

Come and join us on the NI thread,the girls are all great there.

Dahlia x


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Nikki, 

Sorry to hear about your battles with the now infamous RFC admin system !!!! Missy is right, maybe you could write a letter just to show your frustration. 

Just to echo what everyone else has said, do come and join us on the NI girls board. We are some company   We will keep you right !!!

Weeza


----------



## nikki289 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Girls, i will have a wee look on the northern ireland thread. My laptop went down so couldnt get on till now, Thanks again


----------

